# My Take on the Rockford (Chicago) Show



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The hotel room was nice & the staff was friendly. But to find anything: the lobby, the pool, the other slot car guys - was a crazy, crazy task. Even with map in hand it was CONFUSING! 
The hotel was not laid out for room to room sales. I gave up on that early. I don't know how many guys my wife & I helped find their way out of the maze. The later the evening wore on the more people we saw with maps. We ran into the maintenance man that worked there. He helped us get to the conference area. He said the first 3 weeks he worked there he was lost most of the time. And this morning my wife was still guiding people to the lobby or show area. 
I went to the pool area with the family. Got into the hot tub with my wife, watched the kids (13 & 18) have a good time in the pool. Checked out the sauna. 
Afterwards I went to one of the vendors rooms and talked shop with them. A bunch of us ended up there for about 3 hours. That was probably the best part of the whole show for me. 
Then there was confusion as to when the show was to start today: 9 am or 10 am. So I went down at 9:30 to find it wasn't open yet & not very many people in line. Cool for me. I don't think there was as many vendors or as many customers - which made it look like there was lots of space in the conference room. 
So the question I was asked by a few guys - will you come in the fall if they have it here again? I've thought about that on the way home (4 hours). It largely depends on if any my friends are going to be there and what vendors are going to show. But I'm definitely not going for the room to room sales specifically. 
--Fordcowboy


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

fordcowboy said:


> The hotel room was nice & the staff was friendly. But to find anything: the lobby, the pool, the other slot car guys - was a crazy, crazy task. Even with map in hand it was CONFUSING!
> The hotel was not laid out for room to room sales. I gave up on that early. I don't know how many guys my wife & I helped find their way out of the maze. The later the evening wore on the more people we saw with maps. We ran into the maintenance man that worked there. He helped us get to the conference area. He said the first 3 weeks he worked there he was lost most of the time. And this morning my wife was still guiding people to the lobby or show area.
> I went to the pool area with the family. Got into the hot tub with my wife, watched the kids (13 & 18) have a good time in the pool. Checked out the sauna.
> Afterwards I went to one of the vendors rooms and talked shop with them. A bunch of us ended up there for about 3 hours. That was probably the best part of the whole show for me.
> ...


 It was cool meeting you, Dan Luna, Bob Beers, Al DeYoung and the others that made it down to my room. I wasn't planning on setting up for the show today, I just came for the trading the night before. I'd come to it again if the hotel made a better effort of getting everyone at least in the same wing of the hotel.

Dan


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello Fordcowboy, I'm sorry to here about the trouble you had at the show. Sounds like the promoter of the show didn't tell the hotel staff to assign all the slotcar folks together. 
Myself and MTYODER will be attending the fall show Saturday evening and Sunday. We won't have a table to sell stuff, but will be there for meeting and talking to friends. We would've been at yesterdays but, the extra distance and drive through Chicago didn't seem worth it.
How was attendance compared to last spring's show? Was there a drop in Vendor attendance?
This fall should be better, Road Race Replica should make the trip. Would have to ask Phil to be sure if he is going to make it. Maybe SCJ might make it also. Are you John? 
I'm sure a heavy hitter like SCJ not attending yesterday's show didn't help it.
Lenny, I thought you might've got a table for Sunday. I hope you're at the fall show, I'd like to meet you.
I'll have a 55 Nomad A/FX to go with my 57 Sedan A/FX to show off. So I hope you're there in the fall Fordcowboy. Randy.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I heard the promoter say they had told the hotel set aside a block of rooms for the slot car guys. But he also said he was going to have to explain it to them better for next time. 
I thought there were less vendors & less customers. I don't believe I saw any new vendors. I'm not sure of the exact statistics since I don't keep the score. But I know several vendors were outta there by 1 p.m. And I know vendors that weren't there. 
It'll be great seeing you guys in the fall. 
--Fordcowboy


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Lenny!
I have those pictures ready to email. Contact me with your email address & I'll send them to you.
--Fordcowboy
[email protected]


----------



## ramcatlarry (Oct 25, 2005)

HMMM - I thought the posted/ advertized room is where the sales are supposed to take place - NOT IN the parking lot or individuals private rooms. Maybe that is why the publics attendance was smaller.


----------

